# FSB and Ratio Advice



## ameharhughes (Oct 26, 2010)

I was checking out CPU-Z and my ratio was 5:4 FSBRAM, this was with the FSB at 333Mhz with a 9 Multiplier, stock for the Q9650.

I changed this to 400Mhz with a 7.5 Mutliplier, still running at 3Ghz stock speed. My Ratio is now 1:1, RAM and FSB at same speed.


Is there any benefits to this, or does it just look nice?

if there are benefits to a 1:1 ratio, then ill keep it as I overclock to see how far I can go


----------

